# 5000 pour Punky Zoette !



## itka

Chère Punkette, c'est pas pour te couvrir de fleurs, mais t'as bien visé : 5000 posts le 5/5... En plein coeur !

Félicitations ! et continue tout pareil, avec efficience, avec efficacité et avec le sourire  !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

dans WR
des réponses circonstanciées de PZ
 éclairent le monde

(ceci était mon haïku tordu du soir. Bonsoir ! )


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'ai pas fait exprès, madame ! 

Mais j'ai passé la barre des 5000 avec les barres des 4000 !!! 

Vive le Flower Power, Itka ! 

P.S. T'as oublié 50 ans, itka - 5000 posts le 5/05 à 50 ans !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Punky Zoé said:


> P.S. T'as oublié 50 ans, itka - 5000 posts le 5/05 à 50 ans !!!


Espérons que tu n'attendras pas les 60 ans pour les 6000 

quelques simples fleurs en hommage à ta simplicité et ta ....

Un beso


----------



## wildan1

Hats off to Punky, avec son_ m'enfainggg_...!

J'apprécie beaucoup tes posts

Bill


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations, Punky

and don't worry about that word EFFICIENCE ... I just checked your Bible 
it's cool, it's a real French word.
I worried that Itka tsk tsk tsk might be calquing, but it does seem to have a fairly lengthy history in the French language.

C & M, une très belle image !!


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Karine* ,t'as encore réussi à t'esquicher !!!  (tu progresses en poésie  !)

*Martine*, merci de ta présence  (c'est vraiment le Flower Power !)

*Bill*, très touchée, je lis avec attention tes interventions (mais je ne suis pas Marseillaise, moi )

*Gambling Camel*, Alors, ce russe (sans majuscule) ça avance ??? 

Bises à tous (y compris itka !)​


----------



## GamblingCamel

darn it ... but the tablecloth is pretty, don't you think ???


----------



## Punky Zoé

GamblingCamel said:


> darn it ... but the tablecloth is pretty, don't you think ???


Flower Power (impossible d'échapper à son destin ! )

As for the russe : almost ! 
 Make a new try ! (same player shoots again ) Il n'est pas nécessaire de réussir pour entreprendre !


----------



## geve

Alors si l'autre rat colle, toi tu m'as querelle ? Ah elle est belle la France, ah elles sont belles les françaises ! 

(euuuuuh oui, on va dire que c'est de la poésie aussi) 

Féloches quand même, va.


----------



## Punky Zoé

T'es pas un peu folle Alien, euh... alliée ?


----------



## geve

Oui, oui, tout ça.


----------



## cropje_jnr

PZ,

J'admire particulièrement la façon dont ce joli _m'enfin_ s'adapte aux saisons (il y avait pas mal de neige dessus à Noël si je ne me trompe pas... pas logique du point de vue australien, m'enfin bon ).

En tous cas félicitations !

Matt / Cropje Junior.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, Matt, j'ai loué les services d'une designer personnelle qui suit les saisons  (ou mes humeurs ? )

(et je suis épatée par ces presque 10 000, le nombre n'empêche pas la qualité)


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Pounquie 

Parlant de 5, je remarque qu'à quelques jours près, t'as franchi la barre de 4k (je l'ai raté, ce congrats là) 5 mois plus tôt. 

À ce rythme, tu devrais te rendre à 6k avant 60 ans... mais pour le 6/06 2008, faudra te dépêcher. 

J'ai pour toi un p'tit cadeau et les paroles de la même chanson Punky's dilemma 

Bisous 
Une folle alliée outre Atlantique


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ah ! Ah ! je ne me souvenais pas de cette chanson de Simon and Garfunkel .
(Quel est ton dilemme Pounquie ? ... )

Sometimes, I feel like a Kellogg's cornflake ... 

(pour ta pénitence, Nico, tu posteras deux fois ici ! )


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Bravo Punky Zoé!!!* 
Ben oui, c'est vrai ça, il faut que tu t'actives si tu veux faire *6K* avant le *06/06/2008*... héhé attends pas *2016* quand même! 
Bon allez, encore un peu de flower power


----------



## hunternet

Bravo Punky Zoé !

merci pour tes posts colorés, attention quand même à ne pas trop en faire !


----------



## GamblingCamel

Punky, Faîtes attention à l'orthographe !!!

Double *G,* Double *G*.

We're a famlly business here, you gotta know how to spell the Big Boss's name. 
anyway, don't worry, on WRF we all feel like small flakes in a big box of cereal

Punky, I'm your publicity guy, just wanted to make sure EVERYONE had a chance to read your good joke.


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Vous me ferez 6000 posts pour le 6/06" Ça va pas Missrapunzel ? Tu veux me clouer devant l'ordi ???  . Pour 2016, voyons ... il me reste encore quelques disponibilités .

Hunternet, colorés mes posts ? hmmmmm... tu es certain ??? 

Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## tilt

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon pour tes 5000 posts, PeeZee !
Et merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

En clavier américain on me confondrait avec Pee Wee, Tilt !


----------



## Calamitintin

Bon allez, je fais pas dans le flower power (ou alors peut-être celle-ci ? ). C'est bien les fleurs, mais ça nourrit pas !
Bravo donc, et bonap' !
Zoub
Cal


----------



## Punky Zoé

Calamitintin said:


> Bon allez, je fais pas dans le flower power (ou alors peut-être celle-ci ? ). C'est bien les fleurs, mais ça nourrit pas !
> Bravo donc, et bonap' !  des LaurentK par centaines !
> Zoub
> Cal


Merci Cal (et bonne fête ???)

Je veux bien concourir pour la médaille en chocolat de WR !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Toutes mes félicitations chère Zoé et mes remerciements pour ton aide indispensable.
Ta bonne humeur est contagieuse, pour cela c'est toujours un plaisir de lire tes posts 

Je te souhaite un très bon après-midi.
Bisettes...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Christina, la fidèle parmi les fidèles  !


----------

